

On being a mad scientist - DrWily
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/mad-science-at-nodejitsu

======
gwern
Sad to say, I read a better article on being a mad scientist today, and it was
just reviewing an anime: [https://2dteleidoscope.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/the-
post-cyb...](https://2dteleidoscope.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/the-post-
cyberpunk-of-steinsgate/)

------
gojomo
FTA:

 _I also have a mad science project, Meta-Modular. Meta-Modular is based on
the idea that version numbers are wrong, and are not the way your dependencies
should be specified. Instead, you should declare your dependencies by
specifying what tests a dependency should pass._

That's crazy enough it just might work. In the degenerate/transitional case,
the test a dependency must pass is a version-number check, but over time that
could be replaced with functional tests, and dependency-by-contract.

